# What I Have Learned From 1984



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jun 3, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-a823f13e-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier15.jpg"></a><br /><br />To recover password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br />** <strong>To share your views, you must <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Login (click here)</a> to the forum and then post your views in the relevant topic(s).</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />This week represents one of the darkest chapters in the recent Sikh history 26 years ago... To commemorate this painful event, we would like to share a message of hope and Chardi Kala by Mai Harinder Kaur Ji, who lost her dear ones in 1984 pogroms...<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-youth/30786-what-i-have-learned-from-1984-a.html">What I Have Learned From 1984?</a> by Mai Harinder Kaur. Please share your views...<br /><br /><strong>Snapshot</strong>: After 26 years, I think it is time for us to start thinking about what we have learned - or should have learned - from this whole experience. I have a tendency to be personal, a tendency that I will indulge here. I will write what I, Harinder Kaur, called Mai, have learned. I first want to make one thing very clear. I miss my men. I have missed them now for nearly 26 years. It has taken a long time, but I have come to the realisation that, if I grieve, I do not grieve for them. They are fine. They achieved shaheedi in righteous battle. I miss them, but I cannot wish that it happened otherwise. What kind of person would I be to want to deny them the best of all possible deaths? They lived and died "with [their] hearts striving upward." They played the game of life and won. They reached that "far, unattainable sky."<br /><br />My greatest regret is that it was the Hukam of Vaheguru that I not share that honour. Which brings me to the most important idea, the Hukam of Vaheguru.<br /><br />The knowledge that whatever happens is the Hukam of Vaheguru is what has sustained me, brought me through everything. Everything is perfect. Everything happens exactly the way it needs to. I admit that is often hard to see and, sometimes, hard to remember, and sometimes, even harder to accept. Akaal Purakh doesn't share with me all the reasons for these things. In fact, It doesn't share with me the reasons at all. It has to be enough for me to know that the reasons exist and I can usually find some of them if I look hard enough. I know that others interpret the Hukam of Vaheguru differently. More power to them! This is what it means to me, my interpretation based on my own experiences. <br /><br /><strong>More Comments:: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-youth/30786-what-i-have-learned-from-1984-a.html">What I Have Learned From 1984?</a></strong><br /><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 03-Jun-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 22-May-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30786">What I Have Learned From 1984</a><br /></td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td>	<td>03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>81</td>	<td>06:14 AM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30785">The Sikh community in Mumbai protesting atrocities against Sikhs in Swat</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>05:16 AM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30783">The Noble 'Servant' Of Peshawar</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>20:30 PM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Roop Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30779">Who's in Control?</a><br /></td>	<td>Mishi</td>	<td>03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>71</td>	<td>17:53 PM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Mishi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30778">Killing of Dalits In Haryana</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>16</td>	<td>128</td>	<td>20:21 PM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>roopsidhu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30777">Prints of Guruji on Underwear!</a><br /></td>	<td>gurpreet_luton</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>72</td>	<td>20:51 PM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Arvind</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30776">Brahmanical Way of Applying Gurbani</a><br /></td>	<td>roopsidhu</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>6</td>	<td>134</td>	<td>21:02 PM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>gur_meet</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30775">Wordless Wednesday : Commemorating June 1984 Invasion</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>21:14 PM, 02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>gurpreet_luton</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30774">Liberal Leader Refuses to Recognize 1984 Genocide</a><br /></td>	<td>mai harinder kaur</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>74</td>	<td>08:25 AM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30772">Politicians repudiate Canadian values over India</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>18:25 PM, 02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30770">Would the Indian Army have entered the Golden Temple without backend Akaali support?</a><br /></td>	<td>maskinji</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>111</td>	<td>22:13 PM, 03-Jun-2010</td>	<td>maskinji</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30769">India  condemns Israeli raid on Gaza  aid flotilla</a><br /></td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>67</td>	<td>06:33 AM, 02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30768">Priceless: Being a Sikh by Sat Bir Singh (Sikhnet Film Festival)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>18:22 PM, 02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Balwinder singh cheema</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30767">Registration of voters for SGPC general elections from June 1 to July</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>06:07 AM, 02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30766">Rare collection of hand written manuscripts in Punjab village getting ruined</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>63</td>	<td>06:54 AM, 02-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 22-May-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>114 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>209 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>686 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>3 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

